# Slow internet connection on new desktop PC



## falke (Dec 20, 2009)

My new desktop PC is connected to the router through cable.
However, the internet is sometimes slow after booting it up.

Tried pinging the router which shows 50-100% loss.
When I restart my network adapter, the problem is gone and the internet connection is fine. Though sometimes I have to restart many times to get it to work.

When the problem occurs Network diagnostics says:

Your computer appears to be correctly configured, but the device or resource (DNS server) is not responding 


IP-address and DNS is set to automatic.
I've tried manually setting the DNS to Google's which didn't help.
Also tried 'netsh winsock reset netsh int ip reset' which didn't help either.

3 devices are connected to the router:
The desktop PC through cable
+ my laptop and smartphone on Wifi (no problems on these two)

Router:
Netgear AC1600

Computer 
i5 6400 2,7ghz
Coolermaster 600W 80+
Windows 10 64
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 
Windows Defender

Hopefully one of you have experiences with this kind of problem 

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried moving the cable to a different switch port?

Have you tried using a different cable?

Also, you mention restarting the network adapter, in which case it could be a driver issue or the NIC could be failing/faulty.


----------



## falke (Dec 20, 2009)

I have not tried any of these things yet. Which I should've, OSI model and all.
I will try getting hold of a new cable and testing different ports. Hope it's not faulty hardware


----------



## Antonio Pena (Apr 25, 2017)

Or have you ever tried to swith the cable to router's different port? maybe it will help


----------



## falke (Dec 20, 2009)

Antonio Pena said:


> Or have you ever tried to swith the cable to router's different port? maybe it will help


I will try this as well, thanks.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Since your laptop's internet connection and smartphone's internet connection is working fine, It's most likely that your router is working fine. Yes, try putting the network cable onto a different and in addition, try switching the network cable with a spare network cable.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## falke (Dec 20, 2009)

I will report back when I've tried the solutions in here. Thanks


----------



## falke (Dec 20, 2009)

I have switched the cable to a different port on the router and haven't had any problems so far.


----------

